# Brute 750 rebuild stock



## Rc492 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey guys i'm rebuilding my 07 brute force 750 and am wondering if this kit im looking at is any good and if not could you guys please direct me to a kit with a similar price.


Kawasaki KVF KTF KRF 750 Engine Rebuild Kit 2005-2012 Brute Force TERYX 4 | eBay


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rc492 said:


> Hey guys i'm rebuilding my 07 brute force 750 and am wondering if this kit im looking at is any good and if not could you guys please direct me to a kit with a similar price.
> 
> 
> Kawasaki KVF KTF KRF 750 Engine Rebuild Kit 2005-2012 Brute Force TERYX 4 | eBay


 Looks pretty good and from decent suppliers. What I don't see included is a new oil pump and pressure relief valve...and did I see the cam chain tensioner bars?


----------



## Rc492 (Oct 17, 2019)

nothing is wrong with my tensioner bars or oil pump that i know of, my bike was apart for piston rings but i discovered that my rod bearing were on the way out. 
also i have no clue what a pressure relief valve is on this bike so could you explain what it does for the bike or how i know whether or not i need to replace it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rc492 said:


> nothing is wrong with my tensioner bars or oil pump that i know of, my bike was apart for piston rings but i discovered that my rod bearing were on the way out.
> also i have no clue what a pressure relief valve is on this bike so could you explain what it does for the bike or how i know whether or not i need to replace it.


It's right off the oil pump on the pressure side. It maintains system pressure by dumping extra from the pump. In time the spring gets week and it can't maintain the correct pressure..66lbs as I remember. PN16130-1058 for yours. Here's a pic:


----------



## Rc492 (Oct 17, 2019)

that valve doesn't look hard to replace so mine as well get one, thanks for the info man


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Before you pull the trigger get in touch with NFlow engines. They have always done me right and know the shortcomings of the kawi engines. May even be cheaper my rebuild was quoted at around 800.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Rc492, feel free to give us a call at 812-402-8282 if you are interested in a completely remanufactured engine from nFLOW. Ask for Corey, he can get you a quote and explain the process. Thanks for the recommendation crwBrute7504x4I. Remanufactured Engines | High Quality | Free & Fast Shipping | nFLOW


----------



## Quintin (Jan 5, 2014)

Is that a Wrench Rabbit kit? They are good kits with good components.


----------

